#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Qual a utilidade de um roteador Cisco 2811 da Embratel?

## GilsonBarbosa

Olá galera,

Há alguns meses a embratel cancelou a instalação de um link dedicado aqui para a gente por inviabilidade técnica, porém até o momento não vieram fazer a retirada do roteador Cisco 2811 e pelo visto não irão fazer, então gostaria de saber se ele tem alguma utilidade no meu provedor?

Atualmente tenho link dedicado via ADSL dá telefônica que em breve vou cancelar, pois estou contratando um Link Dedicado via Rádio, eu faço todo compartilhamento da internet e controle de banda em uma RB750G e tenho um servidor de autenticação Radius (MK-AUTH).

*Na nota fiscal do roteador consta:*
C2811-V-PAYGEM K9
SOFTWR LCNS FOR VOICE GTWAY-FL-PAYG-VG
HWIC-1T
CAB MNTD V35 DTE M CAB-SS-V35MT

Eles iriam me entregar um link por fibra com saída RJ45 mais 30 ramais telefônicos na porta E1.

Então, o que poderia fazer com esse roteador?

Obrigado

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Olá as Interfaces Serial (HWIC-1T) e o cabo (CAB MNTD V35 DTE M CAB-SS-V35MT) você não ira mais utilizar mais mesmo, o que você pode fazer é usar esse cisco para rotear seu link novo via-radio ou usar com um Switch Layer 2 para rotear Vlans, ou mesmo ser um roteador OSPF pro exemplo em sua rede.

----------


## MEGAMINAS

Tenho uma ideia , tenho um cisco tbm , eu usei ele como suporte pra colocar uma tv em cima dele no meu escritorio, como ele e resistente ficou muito bom .kkk

----------


## DanielVieceli775

hehehe , mais uma utilidade pra Cisco rsrs.Valeu

----------


## alexandrecorrea

devolva voce mesmo...  :Smile: 

honestidade nunca é d+ !!!

----------


## andrelch

Um cisco no olho dos outros é refresco.
Não pensa que eles não vem buscar, porque vem. A Embratel não deixa nem parafuso no cliente.
Aqui demoraram 8 meses e vieram com a notificação, com número de série e tudo mais para poder retirar.

----------


## Tremedeira

> *Atualmente tenho link dedicado via ADSL dá telefônica* que em breve vou cancelar, pois estou contratando um Link Dedicado via Rádio, eu faço todo compartilhamento da internet e controle de banda em uma RB750G e tenho um servidor de autenticação Radius (MK-AUTH).
> 
> *Na nota fiscal do roteador consta:*
> C2811-V-PAYGEM K9
> SOFTWR LCNS FOR VOICE GTWAY-FL-PAYG-VG
> HWIC-1T
> CAB MNTD V35 DTE M CAB-SS-V35MT
> 
> Eles iriam me entregar um link por fibra com saída RJ45 mais 30 ramais telefônicos na porta E1.
> ...


Isso é possivel ??? existe ?? link dedicado via adsl...

----------


## DanielVieceli775

> Um cisco no olho dos outros é refresco.
> Não pensa que eles não vem buscar, porque vem. A Embratel não deixa nem parafuso no cliente.
> Aqui demoraram 8 meses e vieram com a notificação, com número de série e tudo mais para poder retirar.


Geralmente trabalho com a Oi, eles deixa os equipamentos não vem buscar, já na Embratel é diferente

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Opa,

o que é "link dedicado via ADSL"?

Esse é novo!




> Olá galera,
> 
> Há alguns meses a embratel cancelou a instalação de um link dedicado aqui para a gente por inviabilidade técnica, porém até o momento não vieram fazer a retirada do roteador Cisco 2811 e pelo visto não irão fazer, então gostaria de saber se ele tem alguma utilidade no meu provedor?
> 
> Atualmente tenho link dedicado via ADSL dá telefônica que em breve vou cancelar, pois estou contratando um Link Dedicado via Rádio, eu faço todo compartilhamento da internet e controle de banda em uma RB750G e tenho um servidor de autenticação Radius (MK-AUTH).
> 
> *Na nota fiscal do roteador consta:*
> C2811-V-PAYGEM K9
> SOFTWR LCNS FOR VOICE GTWAY-FL-PAYG-VG
> ...

----------


## DanielVieceli775

> Opa,
> 
> o que é "link dedicado via ADSL"?
> 
> Esse é novo!


Heheh, essa ai não sabia!.

----------


## emanochio

Eu sei porque deu inviabilidade técnica!! 

Esse combo não pode ser instalado em provedores!! 
heheheh

----------


## osmano807

ADSL é uma tecnologia de transmissão, não tem nada a ver com ser ou não "link dedicado".
Em teoria é possível existir link dedicado via ADSL (depende do conceito de link dedicado).

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Errado,

ADSL é um sistema compartilhado. Em um DSLAM podem ter dezenas, centenas ou mesmo milhares de usuários. Esses usuários geralmente compartilham o tráfego disponível.

Enquanto que em um circuito dedicado o tráfedo deve ser exclusivo, além de interligar duas pontas, ou seja, lado "a" e lado ''b". 

O termo "tecnologia" de transmissão não é o adequado para explicar ou diferenciar ADSL e Circuito dedicado. Há várias formas de circuito dedicado, mas ADSL seguramente é o menos indicado, devido principalmente a fatores como assimetria, garantia e exclusividade.




> ADSL é uma tecnologia de transmissão, não tem nada a ver com ser ou não "link dedicado".
> Em teoria é possível existir link dedicado via ADSL (depende do conceito de link dedicado).

----------


## osmano807

> Errado,
> 
> ADSL é um sistema compartilhado. Em um DSLAM podem ter dezenas, centenas ou mesmo milhares de usuários. Esses usuários geralmente compartilham o tráfego disponível.
> 
> Enquanto que em um circuito dedicado o tráfedo deve ser exclusivo, além de interligar duas pontas, ou seja, lado "a" e lado ''b". 
> 
> O termo "tecnologia" de transmissão não é o adequado para explicar ou diferenciar ADSL e Circuito dedicado. Há várias formas de circuito dedicado, mas ADSL seguramente é o menos indicado, devido principalmente a fatores como assimetria, garantia e exclusividade.


Errado.
Qual o problema em se ter uma DSLAM exclusiva?
Ressalvo que o problema não é no ADSL, ele serve sim para transmissão de link dedicado.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Osmano,

DSLAM (Multiplexador de Acesso a Linha Digital do Assinante) é um mulplexador compartilhado. Para linhas dedicadas não se usa DSLAM.




> Errado.
> Qual o problema em se ter uma DSLAM exclusiva?
> Ressalvo que o problema não é no ADSL, ele serve sim para transmissão de link dedicado.

----------


## osmano807

> Osmano,
> 
> DSLAM (Multiplexador de Acesso a Linha Digital do Assinante) é um mulplexador compartilhado. Para linhas dedicadas não se usa DSLAM.


Mas nada impede que se use assim...
Mas já que não querem pensar que se possa, creio que o autor do tópico se referia a VDSL

----------


## alexandrecorrea

osmano, impede sim !!!

o meio de acesso do DSLAM é compartilhado... 

em link dedicado, é criado um "trail" garantindo essa banda dentro do backbone... ou seja, se a porta é de 1gb, pode-se ter 10 clientes de 100mb por ex... o proprio sistema nao permite fazer overselling...

ja no caso da adsl/dslam, alocam uma banda X para aquele DSLAM, e essa banda vai ser compartilhada entre o N usuarios online naquele momento...

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Exato sem falar que se a central tiver com o link no "talo" o link vai ter prioridade sobre o dslam , e tem a questão da adsl ser assicrona donwload sempre maior que upload

----------


## teletanbs

bom é o seguinte, já trabalhei com ADSL da oi, e posso garantir com toda certeza, ADSL não pode ser dedicado!!!
outra, se tiver um mode de ser, algum equipamento ou outra coisa me fala para que eu use aqui, pois iria reduzir o custo uns 90% kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


sobre o roteador, um consultor da Embratel me disse que eles tem um jeito de identificar que esse roteador está sendo usado, por isso basta você vender ou simplesmente usar que eles virão buscar!!!!

----------


## niltonjrcybernet

Rapaz ou você entrega o modem ou faz escora de porta com rrsr.

----------


## MEGAMINAS

O meu roteador foi eu que comprei quando comprei link da OI Telemar, eles primeiro instalaram um modem e eu comprei o roteador. como disse o MODERADOR ALEXANDRE CORREA devolva ele que honestidade nunca e demais , saiba que sou honesto sim e que tenho nota fiscal de compra dele.

----------


## MEGAMINAS

Pelo que entedi desses modens tanto com link dedicado quanto ADSL existe pequenas diferencas tipo , o processamento deles para entrega de link .ex um modem pra 100 megas de ADSL deve ser uma mais robusto que um de 10 megas ,devido ao alto processamento devido a passagem de banda.Porem como todos devem saber, creio, eu que é possivel sim entregar um link dedicado em um modem ADSL, pois seria muito facil fazer uma rota para o ip o qual esta entregando o link simetrico com controle de banda separadamente dos usuarios que compartilham o adsl.Agora se fazem isso creio eu que nao entregar um link dedicado via modem ADSl.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Meu caro,

O ADSL é assimétrico. Usa o retorno para fazer modulações e controles na linha, logo a descida (download) nunca é igual à subida (upload). Há outras questões técnicas a serem consideradas também.




> Pelo que entedi desses modens tanto com link dedicado quanto ADSL existe pequenas diferencas tipo , o processamento deles para entrega de link .ex um modem pra 100 megas de ADSL deve ser uma mais robusto que um de 10 megas ,devido ao alto processamento devido a passagem de banda.Porem como todos devem saber, creio, eu que é possivel sim entregar um link dedicado em um modem ADSL, pois seria muito facil fazer uma rota para o ip o qual esta entregando o link simetrico com controle de banda separadamente dos usuarios que compartilham o adsl.Agora se fazem isso creio eu que nao entregar um link dedicado via modem ADSl.

----------


## emanochio

Esse Cisco é de um ip link (link dedicado) de 1M Full Duplex da CTBC. 
Ele é ADSL.

UP e Down Sem perdas.

----------


## MEGAMINAS

O que possuo suporta ate 4 megas de link dedicado , na ocasiao comprava link da OI TELEMAR.Gracas a Deus que nao preciso disso e nem de comprar link deles......

----------


## alexandrecorrea

gente, em sistema de operadora, sdh etc.. nao se configura banda igual no mikrotik !!

no sdh não é permitido fazer over-selling de banda... se vc tem 1G e cria um "QOS" de 100mb .. voce vai ter somente 900mb .. mesmo estando em uso ou nao !!

no adsl isso nao acontece, a operadora libera uma banda X para o DSLAM... por exemplo.. 20mb total.. e ela pode vender N adsl de 20mb 10mb ... 

o termo "link dedicado" é isso, voce tem um "caminho" dedicado dentro do backbone da operadora...

se a oepradora dizer que o link eh ADSL mas é dedicado.. MENTIRA.. consultor esta te enrolando ou não sabe porcaria nenhuma... mesmo porque ADSL é assimetrico (como outro colega ja citou).

----------


## emanochio

*alexandrecorrea*

Me explica uma coisa, o que tem na Diocese de Franca usa o sistema ADSL da CTBC (Postei fotos do router umas mensagem acima). É um link dedicado, tem 1M e já fiz teste de up e down simultâneos. Funciona perfeito. 

Tu acha que esse link não é "digamos" original?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Baseado em quê você afirma que esse "link" é ADSL?

Esse Cisco da Série 800 pode rotear tanto ADSL quanto Frame Relay, ATM, etc. Caso tenha placa ADSL ele roteia ADSL. Caso tenha interface E1 ele roteia algum serviço dedicado. Caso tenha as duas placas pode rotear ambos os serviços.

Talvez você esteja fazendo alguma confusão em relação a esse roteador. O par metálico pode estar vindo da central que tem serviço ADSL, mas não significa que o serviço é ADSL. Pode estar vindo por outra rota.




> *alexandrecorrea*
> 
> Me explica uma coisa, o que tem na Diocese de Franca usa o sistema ADSL da CTBC (Postei fotos do router umas mensagem acima). É um link dedicado, tem 1M e já fiz teste de up e down simultâneos. Funciona perfeito. 
> 
> Tu acha que esse link não é "digamos" original?

----------


## emanochio

Legal.
Bom saber disso.
Valeu

----------


## teletanbs

cada vez mais complicado, mais se houver link dedicado ADSL eu quero!!!

----------


## leoservice

Desculpa mas a primeira coisa que me veio a cabeça é colocar ele pra segurar a porta. Iguinorancia minha mesmo!! rsrsr

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Rsrs,

Acho que o assunto se desviou um pouco, mas até o momento não vieram retirar e concerteza não vou vende-lo, eu pensei em usa-lo aqui mas não vai ter utilidade para mim e além disso vai que eles vem buscar do dia para a noite.

Acabei de abrir uma reclamação no site da anatel solicitando a retirada do mesmo.

Obrigado amigos, fiquem com Deus.
Abraço!!!

----------

